

How much is "college' important to startup entrepreneurs? - rokhayakebe


======
thingsilearned
I think it was huge, but it totally depends on the person. If you're thinking
you already know how to hack and can figure out business so college would be a
waste then just don't do a comp sci major.

I've been programming since i was 12. I knew I was blowing 4 years and 100k on
an education and I wasn't going to waste it sitting around watching my
classmates learn how to program. I did Physics and EE instead of CompSci. It
made me work incredibly hard and learn an insane amount of stuff. Combined
with excellent internships it changes your work ethics and matures you
considerably.

I mostly program now, barely use EE and never use physics but it was
incredibly worth it.

Just don't lose the entrepreneurial spirit and promise yourself that you'll
turn down all jobs offers, no matter how awesome or cushy, when you graduate
:).

------
donna
Extremely important: while they are spending their parents money on college,
and meeting new people, it enables them to start their startup. Bottomline,
they have the funding and the team, perfect start.

------
rms
I haven't learned much in college that relates to entrepreneurship, but I've
met the people who are starting a start-up with me.

